# Car parks for photoshots?



## paris (Apr 27, 2006)

Guys, 

Am looking for some underground or decent atmospheric type car parks that I can use at night for a car shoot - any suggestions?

Ideally within the Glasgow area. 

Cheers!
Sarah


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Underneath the supports of the Kingston bridge on the Broomielaw side used to be quite popular. Also the multi-storie car parks at both Silverburn and Braehead have been used before.

Steve


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I'll post some pics later when I get access to FlickR.

I've used Braehead, the Airport carpark, the Park&Ride at Shields Road... loads haha! Flourescent light is a bugger for swirls though!


----------



## Covenantor (Sep 19, 2012)

Sarah,
For the atmospheric lighting, just outside the Mitchell Street, NCP Car Park, off Gordon Street.
Here's a Google Street Map link;
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...a=X&ei=ZcXmULLFDcbZsgac3oHQAQ&ved=0CDkQ8gEwAA
Or,
Underneath the M8 at China Town, next to Stow College?
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...a=X&ei=ZcXmULLFDcbZsgac3oHQAQ&ved=0CDkQ8gEwAA

Cheers


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Take a BIG, strong, scary-looking male friend along - you don't want to get mugged for your photo gear......


----------



## paris (Apr 27, 2006)

Cheers for the ideas guys, some good shouts in there.  The new car park at the Southern General might be handy as well. 

Thanks!!


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

Once the Hydro is open I'd say there


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

stevie_m said:


> Once the Hydro is open I'd say there


Hydro?


----------



## mgkars (Dec 17, 2011)

Just off the clydeside expressway looks like it's going to be massive


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Hydro?


Scottish Hydro Concert Hall :thumb:

@OP,

there is also a good carpark next to clydebank college (slightly outside glasgow). lighting isnt great but the titan crane gets lit at night so if you up the iso a tad you should be able to get that into the background as well as the car. consider trying a long shutter speed and doing some lightpainting on the car :thumb:


----------



## paris (Apr 27, 2006)

Mick said:


> Scottish Hydro Concert Hall :thumb:
> 
> @OP,
> 
> there is also a good carpark next to clydebank college (slightly outside glasgow). lighting isnt great but the titan crane gets lit at night so if you up the iso a tad you should be able to get that into the background as well as the car. consider trying a long shutter speed and doing some lightpainting on the car :thumb:


Titan Crane is on my to-do list to photography at night, didn't realise you could get close enough to do car and crane, will need to investigate.


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Take a BIG, strong, scary-looking male friend along - you don't want to get mugged for your photo gear......


Echo this, few other forums all have instances of guys taking pictures getting their gear nicked.

Be safe.


----------



## paris (Apr 27, 2006)

A friend wants me to photograph their brother's Triumph Stag, thought the industrial look of a car park at night would be good against the car.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

paris said:


> Titan Crane is on my to-do list to photography at night, didn't realise you could get close enough to do car and crane, will need to investigate.


yup, if you go into clydebank college carpark, you can get the titan in the background :thumb:

you will need to share the pics of the stag when you have taken them, Ive a friend who drives a nice yellow one of those


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mick said:


> Scottish Hydro Concert Hall :thumb:
> 
> @OP,
> 
> there is also a good carpark next to clydebank college (slightly outside glasgow). lighting isnt great but the titan crane gets lit at night so if you up the iso a tad you should be able to get that into the background as well as the car. consider trying a long shutter speed and doing some lightpainting on the car :thumb:


Thanks Mick two cracking locations, what about he new transport museum?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

^^ thats a good shout as well :thumb:


----------



## paris (Apr 27, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks Mick two cracking locations, what about he new transport museum?


It's a cracking location but when I was down earlier in the year trying to take pics of the building there was hunners of neds hanging about. Wasn't the safest...


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

might have known there would have been pikey wee neds hanging about, the wee scrotes ruin too many things for people these days :thumb:


BTW Paris, thats a pretty good site you've got there  Are those pics of the Canal at Bowling? Looks like erskine bridge in the background of one of the images?


----------



## paris (Apr 27, 2006)

Mick said:


> BTW Paris, thats a pretty good site you've got there  Are those pics of the Canal at Bowling? Looks like erskine bridge in the background of one of the images?


Thanks. Not sure which canal picture you are referring to... It'll either be the canal at Maryhill...









Or the Caledonian Canal at Inverness...


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

ah inverness. thought that was erskin bridge in the background of this one:










:lol: I was gonna say, Ive never seen a headstone like that at bowling, that will be why then :thumb:

edit, actually, now i can see it full size and can read it i can see it mentions the great glen :wall: silly me.


----------



## mgkars (Dec 17, 2011)

You could always use the underground parking at Dundassvale


----------

